#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  July Member of the Month - Blue_Tornado

## Merry

The process for finding a member of the month is really quite difficult. We comb through the members, looking for someone that stands out. Someone that makes a difference. Someone that brings out the best in our site, and brings out the best in other members. Sometimes it's really hard to choose, there are so many wonderful people here! We usually fight amongst ourselves, the staff, to choose just one person. This month, I won the fight. It was easy for me to choose our member of the month, and let me tell you why.

From the moment she got here, she's been an amazingly active, participating, positive influence on everyone! A to Z on the forum, with the staff included! She is always here to participate. Doesn't matter if she's chatting it up downtown, asking questions, or telling us about herself in the getting to know you sections. She told us all about about her new dog, and shared with us her deep dark and secret fear of blenders. 

She's participated in more RP's than your average 3 people on this site. Way more than I could ever do! The list includes School Gangs, Gem of Vegas, Mystic Academy, Laissez-Faire, The Travelers Tavern, Luxurious, A New Dawn, The Other World, The World Superhuman Assoc, Zombie Land.. and it just keeps going -over 22+ and counting! Her writing skills are top notch, and it's always a pleasure to read her characters. 

If she signs up to participate, you know you can count on her to stay with the game and see it through. I personally have used more than one of her lovely signatures, along with many other people on the site. Her creative skills are truly wonderful to behold. It's always fun to see what she'll create next! She is very sweet and has a beautiful knack for bringing out the best in her signatures and avi's, while still including something that is definitely part of "her" in her work. 

Her favorite quote is very appropriate as it's her personality in a nutshell, "When one door closes, another opens, but usually we stare so regretfully at the closed door, we fail to see the one that has opened for us" by Helen Keller. I don't think she ever stares at that closed door for very long.  If anything she breaks open the next one in a decisive way and forges right ahead! She shares herself in everything she does here, and she is truly amazing. If you haven't figured out who I'm talking about, I'd be surprised.

I'm glad she's here, and really glad we can honor her this way. So as long as you're not sending her a blender, or something slimy... please help me say congratulations to July's member of the month Blue_Tornado. I know she'd appreciate hearing from all of us, cause that's the type of person she is!

Congrats to you Blue!  :~LL~:

----------


## Mysteria

WHOO HOOO Way to go Blue!! You are so deserving of this!  You've done so much for the forum and have helped so many members out with your fantastic graphics and your beautiful soul.  Thank you for everything you do to make RPA a great place!

----------


## The Gypsy Queen

:XD:  Congratulations, hun. You really did earn this.  ::D:

----------


## Mary Sue

Congrats Blue!  ::):

----------


## Housemaster

I wrote a haiku to celebrate  :C:: 

_Woo hoo awesome Blue
I suck at writing Haikus
.... Refridgerator?_

CONGRATS ON STUFF!!!!!

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations Blue.  I can think of no one better for this.

----------


## Anne Bonny

Blue!  You are too awesome for words!  Congrats!!!

Thanks for all that you have done and continue to do for RPA and our members.  You make this a better place.  

 ::):

----------


## Insanity

Congratulations! Here you go, a gift from me



Spoiler: Surprise! 






...Yeah, that's a cake.

----------


## Alura

Congrats, Blue!  :^-^:

----------


## Sir Inkalot

Congrad-a-tations Blue!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Flex

CONGRATULATIONS!

----------


## Housemaster

Spoiler: big image is big

----------


## ILYTH

Blue for Australian Prime minister!!!!

Congrats you champion

----------


## Fox Xalian

> Blue for Australian Prime minister!!!!
> 
> Congrats you champion


I bet Blue would be better the the current Prime Minister.

I would say good work and congratulations, but that would be repeating what everyone else has said. I don't think there is anything else to say other then it was well deserved.

----------


## Gravedigger

Congratulations! Party at my place in your honor  :;):

----------


## Bia

:le gasp:  Oh wow! This is pretty much the sweetest/awesomest/coolest/most unexpected thing ever!! I spent like 5 min trying to find the perfect smiley to describe how I'm feeling...but this was as close as I could get.  :*0*:  the real one is like a zillion times bigger with more happy dances. 

Merry! You are always so sweet! And how in the world did you ever come up with enough stuff to write 6 whole paragraphs about me?!? Thats like insane, I couldn't even do that!

Insanity! I love the cake...I'll share the half I don't eat with everybody else.  :*sweat*: 

House! Aww I love the fireworks! How'd you know they were #3 on my coolest things in the world list? 

Dr.H! Fox-Kun! I don't know how I would do ministering prime-like for Australia...though I definitely want to visit there someday!

Grave! Hoot hoot! *parties*

And thanks to everybody else! You guys are too totally awesome  :;king10;: 
and you honestly just made my whole month. Independence Day is my favorite holiday too! I just... :D::  you guys are seriously the best ever.

----------


## Damonique

Blue, you deserve this. I haven't read your RP's but I've seen dozens of your (Awesome) signatures, and I can't wait until I decide to request one myself(Probably around the end of the year, I rotate Sig's and Avvy's annually.). I hope we end up in the same RP at some point along the road.

Congratulations, and I shall now commence my IRL tradition of party-mooching. *Attacks teh cake*

----------


## RayleighScattering

Congratulations!! <3 <3 <3

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Bia

Jansen! I would be totally honored to make one of your annual sig/avis. And I hope we get to RP together sometime soon too! I'm always up for new rp's so don't be afraid to message me!

Oishii! Aww thanks! You're too sweet to me  ::): 

Naz! Another cake! Gosh, you guys are just trying to make me chubby  :D::

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Mockingjay

*insert obnoxious squeal*

BLLLLUUUUUEEEEEEE!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!

----------


## Bia

RAAANNNIII!!  :-wub-:

----------


## Nazgul

We need some fireworks for this celebration.

----------


## Dr. Dream

Congrats!

----------


## Housemaster

:C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :C::   :-wub-:

----------


## Yoruyonaka

Good for you *thumbs up*  :XD:

----------


## Bia

aww lovely Naz  :;king4;: 

Thanks Verus  ::crazy:: 

House  :XD:  You weren't kidding when you said you were spamming  :=|: 

Yoru  :heh:

----------


## Merry

You are the best Blue!

----------


## Mockingjay

BLLLUUUUUEEEE TOOOORRRRNNNAAAADDOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! This page has been left un-spammed. I MUST SPAM THIS WITH CONGRATS!


CONGRATS!
CONGRATS!
CONGRATS!

----------


## Stream

Congrats Blue.

----------


## Ryudo

Congratulations Blue Tornado!  You earned it!

----------


## Bia

Rani I fell sufficiently spammed  ::): 

Thanks mods. Getting positive feedback from people with power always makes me feel good  ::):

----------


## Mockingjay

> Thanks mods. Getting positive feedback from people with power always makes me feel good


OH! So my positive feedback isn't good enough for you! I see! Well now I'm going to spam your thread with obnoxious smileys and MORE congrats! That's right! Consider yourself officially on my Congrat Spam List!

 ::moo::  ::moo::  ::moo::

----------


## Bia

lol is that a punishment? The cows are adorable :P

----------


## Merry

did someone say Spam?  :-grin-:

----------


## Bestdragon3

Hmm... I will vote when the time comes, but as of now I cannot say who I think is best.

I can think of who isn't though lol, but that doesn't help :P

----------


## Merry

You Rule BLUE!

----------


## BallsofIce

Hey, it's nice to be on top.

Blue Tornado, I'm happy for you, despite not knowing you, good work. Now I need to investigate ya.  ::D:  *clicks on profile thingy*

----------


## Bia

:o.O:  I feel so investigated...

----------


## Merry

:luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv: 
we only investigate you cause you're so awesome! 
 :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:   :luv:

----------


## BallsofIce

And more good news, you meet my approval! Yayyy, no cleansing for Blue Tornado, yayyy!

----------


## Miss Devil

Congrats

----------

